# ok I know someone probably already.asked this



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

Local grocery store has velvetta cheese blocks on sale for .99 but how long will it keep, it doesn't need refrigerated, its sitting in middle of the isle. if it has a long shelf life i am stocking up.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I read once that Velveeta has a shelf life of 6-8 months from the date on the package. But it may well last longer than that as those numbers tend to be conservative. If it smells okay and the color hasn't changed I would consider eating it out to a year or so. But now you have me wondering about the similar Cheese Whiz product that comes in jars. I would think they would last a lot longer.


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

Right, the jarred stuff is a good idea but this is them big blocks and they have that foil lining on them. I love making nachos with the stuff but if i buy to much and have to eat it quickly?( i can feel my arteries clogging already)


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Most stores go through a regular sales cycle of items. I would go by the expiration date, roughly, and store the quantity you would normally consume by that date. Once you know the sales cycle for the store, you can adjust your buying quantities. If you are looking at longer term storage, some people can velveeta. Pretty sure I've read an online how to of canning velveeta by Jackie Clay of Backwoods Home magazine, she is pretty knowledgeable about canning things that the USDA doesn't have guidelines for...

Example of a 'treat' type of item: A local store periodically has my kids favorite ice cream BOGOF, I've learned that if I buy 8 cartons it gets us through just fine until the next time it is on sale. Gives me time to find a few coupons before we buy it again also, to maximize savings.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

radio477 said:


> Right, the jarred stuff is a good idea but this is them big blocks and they have that foil lining on them. I love making nachos with the stuff but if i buy to much and have to eat it quickly?( i can feel my arteries clogging already)


.99 for a big block??? I'd buy every last one, it 7.99 here for it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We freeze our cheeses,except the cottage and sour cream don't do well.Don't use Velveta,so not sure but you can slice off a piece and see how it does.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my .99 a block wow!

Dave has canned velvetta, look in the what are you canning thread


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Here are some links on canning Velveeta:

http://www.oklahomapastrycloth.com/blog/?p=2887 (canning Velveeta explained after canning hard cheese)

http://www.alpharubicon.com/primitive/cheezecanpyro.htm

http://akhomesteaders.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=foodcache&action=display&thread=286

At $0.99 a block, I'd be stocking up - costs over $7 here!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I just bought 3 tiny blocks for $3 each.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

JayJay said:


> I just bought 3 tiny blocks for $3 each.


Yeah even that's a deal, it's 5.99 here for the smaller blocks, and 7.99 for the larger.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Here are some links on canning Velveeta:
> 
> http://www.oklahomapastrycloth.com/blog/?p=2887 (canning Velveeta explained after canning hard cheese)
> 
> ...


In the first link, I wonder what the dry mustard is for? I understand the milk and vinegar... Any idea?


----------



## Sfour321 (May 21, 2012)

Just recently bought a bunch of jars of ragu double cheese (.88¢ [email protected] Shaws) They have a use by date of sept 2014


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

DJgang said:


> In the first link, I wonder what the dry mustard is for? I understand the milk and vinegar... Any idea?


No clue. And her's isn't the only recipe to use dry mustard, either. So... I picked up some dry mustard last week for when I get around to doing this.


----------

